# Purple bodied light.



## bassntaz (Oct 10, 2009)

Any of you guys or gals know where i can get a light made or refinished with a purple body? My wife has decided she wants a light. So before I can even think about getting another for myself I need to get her one. She saw the a purple surefire one day while i was surfing and told me that's the one she wants. She LOVES purple!!

What i would like is a good quality, one that runs on AA batts and puts out 100+ lumens. 

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## Marduke (Oct 10, 2009)

Could have a Ti light anodized in purple.


----------



## KuKu427 (Oct 16, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Could have a Ti light anodized in purple.


+1
Make it even more special. Get a Ti light and anodized it yourself.


----------



## bassntaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you have an "idiots" guide to anodizing? Is this sometihng that can be done with out a lot of specialized equipment?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2009)

This, Or an E01 in purple.


----------

